# Brown baby pigeon rescued



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Hi folks, Last night around 10:30, I got a call from work to inform me that the mechanics found a baby pigeon in the bus garage huddled in a corner by some spare parts. They scooped it up and put it in a box.

I drove over to the bus company right away and peeked in the box. I could smell the oil and fuel (not soaked) on a rag that they put inside to cushion him. Well, I got rid of the rag right away and took him or her home with me. Bev and I inspected him for visible damage and checked his throat and seemed to be OK just weak and probably thirsty, hungry and scared.I suspect it was overcome from diesel fumes.

We administered water in a dropper to him, and mixed up some Kaytee Exact, which he took well to both. He started peeping right way and presented us with a watery dropping or two.

We placed the bird in a smaller lined box, and put it inside a small kennel in a heated room for the night. It was about 50 degrees last night. 

This morning, we fed and ACV watered him and he pecked at Bev once and showed strength this morning. He tried to cuddle up on my chest and under my chin. Oh, oh, I spotted a small bug on him, so he is getting ready to have a warm treated bath. He has been outside in a spare cage sunning and was very much attentive to the coos coming from our aviary.It is a warm 68 degrees now and climbing.

The pigeon has beautiful two-tone brown coloration with still some yellow baby plums sticking up in places. It appears to be about 24 days old.

A bit off the baby topic here, but the boys and I finally finished the refurbished pigeon cubbie stand and will install it in the aviary this weekend once the fresh paint has aired out. "Looks better than it did before it got crushed" Coolpigeon said!


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Well rescued, Victor. So fortunate that your work people will call you (I get the same if someone spots a downed racer or whatever).

Bet you were glad to hear the peeping .. isn't it amamzing how quick they will perk up with a little care and warmth 

John


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Music to my ears John, _music to my ears_.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Victor,

I'm also glad to hear about the rescue, and am glad your co-workers will call you if there is a needy pigeon about.

Sounds like the baby has taken a liking to you all humans and feathered creatures who live in the Tooterville mansion! 
Thanks for giving such wonderful love and care to this needy but very lucky youngster and for sharing.

Happy peeping to you!


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Victor, great rescue! I'm really happy the guys will call you when they find a bird in need.

Now, ummm, you don't have a brown pigeon, do you?


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Lady Tarheel said:


> Victor, great rescue! I'm really happy the guys will call you when they find a bird in need.
> 
> Now, ummm, you don't have a brown pigeon, do you?


Well, let me see...

no I don't Maggie.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Thisafternoon before reporting for work, I was out in the yard about 10 feet from the aviary feeding and watering the baby pigeon in the warm sunshne after his bath, and I noticed on the ground right besides me a pigeon..."Oh no I thought, not another pigeon!?" After about 2 seconds I realized it wasn't _just a pigeon_, but *Tooter*....yes, Tooter was out loose!*OH NO TOOTER, DON'T DO THIS TO ME AGAIN!*
More later, gotta get back to work.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Victor Slape!

You simply can not do this to us. It is cruel and unusual punishment to leave us hanging like this!!!!!!!!!! Not our Tooter!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Ms Maggie! Bev always calls me that when I am in trouble...well, so did my mom for that matter!

Don't worry, Tooter is just fine, but I almost had a heart attack!

I tell ya all about it later.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Well, OK.....so long as he is all right, I can wait for the details. 

Looking forward to a picture of your little baby. He sounds delightful.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Well .. Victor Slape .. it's a very good thing that all is OK ..  Thanks for taking in the new youngster. Looking forward to pictures and the whole story of the new one and Tooter!

Terry


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

I never know what I'm going to find when I log into the site!!

Victor, I see it's been a loooooong time since you have scared us, entertained us and updated us on Tooterville doings!!

I think you have surpassed yourself THIS time. A RESCUE and an ESCAPE SCARE!! You gonna write a book??? 

Soooo, for now, commenting on what I've read so far...*WELL DONE *WITH THE BABY RESCUE and *THUMBS UP *ON TOOTER STAYING AT HOME!!

I join my fellow members in looking forward to more updates!! Would love to see a picture of the baby too!! AND, your new loft improvements! AND, the pigeon "crew!!" 

Love, Hugs and Scritches to ALL

Shi and the gang


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

This is brown baby pigeons second day with us, and he is doing just fine. He went outside today in his cage and was watered and fed with a dropper. The little tyke can wing slap 

now in between his peeping, so that is a good sign. After feeding the baby, he was anxious to get back into his cage.

Oh, about yesterday, well, as I said, I was outside feeing the baby pigeon and out of the corner of my eye I saw a pigeon. I naturally thought for a couple of seconds a pigeon from 

the flock a block away came to beg for food, but realized then that it was not just a pigeon, but Tooter. I felt a lump in my throat and slowly extended my arm to him, but he was 

more interested in the baby pigeon and what he was doing with me. I put the baby pigeon away, and grabbed the small carrier I use to put my small flock in the aviary from the coop,

but he refused to get inside it. Meanwhile, our little black adopted squirrel was racing around me and Tooter to see if I had anything to feed her. Just too much action going on for 

me! I recall telling him, "Tooter, please don't do this again to me!!!!" He walked over to the aviary door trying to get back in. I reached down and scooped him up. I found out that 

Tooter squeezed through the larger gap on the door of the flight pen, It had been misaligned from the June storm, and when the damaged panel was replaced, the door was never 

readjusted. I did not think any of them would be able to get through the gap...WRONG. I put him in his cage in the coop after kissing his little head. I thought I was going to loose him AGAIN.



Today, Bev and I took the front of the pen apart and put the wooded pigeon cubbie structure back in and realigned the chain link door. It is safe now. I still have to replace the

hardware cloth on the south side of the aviary, but we're getting there.

Tooter sure likes keeping me busy and on my guard. 

Anyway, the baby is progressing well, though the poops are still a bit watery, but I am working on that.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Well, thank goodness, Tooter, THE VETERAN, got out and not one of the others! Tooter already knows HIS HOME and I doubt he would have flown off! Of course, there IS always a hawk scare!! 

Looking forward to pictures of your new little guy!

AND, what's this about an adopted BLACK SQUIRREL??? Do tell...with pics, of course!!

Keep SMILIN'

Love, Hugs and Scritches

Shi


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

mr squeaks said:


> Looking forward to pictures of your new little guy!
> 
> AND, what's this about an adopted BLACK SQUIRREL??? Do tell...with pics, of course!!
> 
> ...



I promise I will work on that on Saturday and ask Bev to download them this weekend. I will take pics of the black squirrel, "Little Critter" as well. She is a darling.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Wow, what an adventure. I thank God that Tooter decided to stay put this time.

And no, you haven't told us about the little black squirrel. I'll bet he is so cute and I'm looking forward to pictures of he and the entire gang.

Does the little squirrel live in the house? Never saw a black squirrel before.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Maggie, no she lives in the tree above Tooterville. She is an outdoor squirrel and eats out of my hand. I will see if she will pose for the camera.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Tooter out again!!!!!!

...tell TOOTER for me, to PLEASE don't do this again to all of us, I can't have another (almost) heart attack. Geez.....I'm glad he is fine.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

I am at work now, and got some pictures of brown baby. Bev will download the so I can post late tonight. I will also post pictures on a Tooterville up-date in the Pet pigeon section, maybe tomorrow?

Did not see Little Critter, "our" black squirrel today.

Baby was fed well today a couple of times, and is drinking water on its own from a small hanging dish. 

Still a peeper and good strong slapping wings.


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

There is no lack of excitement at Tooterville I see. The brown baby sounds adorable and the black squirrel as well. I can just imagine how you felt when you recognized Tooter was out. I know my heart would have hit my shoes. I'm so glad to read that all ended well and that Tooterville is once again safe and snug. Will be looking for pictures along with every one else.

Margaret


----------



## tuxedobaby (Sep 9, 2008)

how common are brown pigeons?we have caramel log,brown and white with strong colours and a "new feral freind"who has been hanging out with our flock for few days,(christened "caramel wafer")my daughter names our pigeons,usually after biscuits and other types of food,we even have one male with white wing tips called"milk",weather permitting were off to see some racers owned by local man tommorow,i hope the weather stays good!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

tuxedobaby said:


> how common are brown pigeons?we have caramel log,brown and white with strong colours and a "new feral freind"who has been hanging out with our flock for few days,(christened "caramel wafer")my daughter names our pigeons,usually after biscuits and other types of food,we even have one male with white wing tips called"milk",weather permitting were off to see some racers owned by local man tommorow,i hope the weather stays good!


My local feral flock has a lot of brown and red birds, but I rarely see anything aside from blue bars and blue checks in the feral flocks here .. a few self blacks here and there.

Terry


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

*Introducing...*

*brown baby pigeon*~

I had to reduce and adjust to make it fit on PT. I will transfer our other baby pictures and the "Tooterville after storm" ones in my *PIGEON TALK ALBUM *for you to view if you wish.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

WHAT a lovely squeaker!! That's a very pretty bird, Victor!! MANY THANKS FOR POSTING!!

I say, you ARE up late tonight! Then again, I am too, but just getting ready to sign off. It's almost midnight here, so must be around 3 AM your time! 

Glad I waited to see your little cutie!!

Love, Hugs and Scritches to ALL

Shi


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Thank you Shi !It is actually close to 2am, and yes past my beauty sleep time, but I wanted to get it done. I put the new set up pictures in my Pigeon Talk photo gallery and will create a brown baby pigeon album.It was suggested that since this baby was rescued from the MAT (Metro Area Transit) bus garage, that I name it *MATT* . Gee, I hope it is a boy!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

*MATT* is a lovely name! Of course, if a hen, I guess you wouldn't want Mata Hari, eh???  

OK, you are only TWO hours ahead of us. Soon, you will be changing times, right?

THANK GOODNESS we don't do DST!! Would drive me to - uh - drink more!! 

Good night and pleasant dreams to all!!

Love, Hugs and Scritches to ALL

Shi


----------



## tuxedobaby (Sep 9, 2008)

he is adorable!,we are just back from visiting the guy with all the pigeons,wow,what a lot he has,and great loft setup,he was happy for me yasmine(my daughter)and kevan(my husband)to hang out and look and talk to him about pigeons,he had some very pretty grey and red bars and soem white and grey ones too,he showed us the "old birds"loft where the more senoir pigeys sit and enjoy the sunshine,wow were definatly going to go back,he made us welcome


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Thank you, and I am glad you had a nice outing. That is nice that the pigeonkeeper has an area for the senor birds to live and enjoy their last years. He sounds like a very caring man.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks for the photos, Victor! Brown Baby is a beauty! How nice there is seating available for viewing and interacting with the pigeons!

Terry


----------



## tuxedobaby (Sep 9, 2008)

Victor said:


> Thank you, and I am glad you had a nice outing. That is nice that the pigeonkeeper has an area for the senor birds to live and enjoy their last years. He sounds like a very caring man.


yeah it was cool,he has been there since the 60s and is retired now,him and his brother spend a lot of their day at the lofts and he was happy that we were interested in pigeons and enjoyed a good chat about the birds,the old birds looked real content,just chilling out and enjoying the sun(a rare occassion in scotland lol)the pigeons were all very inquisitive and quite tame,people think we are strange because we like and care for pigeons,but quite frankly i dont care,seeing our flock brightens up the day


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Victor, Matt is gorgeous! I like his name too. I guess if it is a little girl you can call her Mattie (that was my grandma's name  so I'm partial to it).

I enjoyed too getting caught up on your album pictures though it still makes me sad to see Huggie and Sebastian's pictures but I know that adorable Chewy helps ease the pain. What a doll. I also feel like I have watched Coolpigeon grow up on PT. Anyhow, thanks for some lovely time wandering through your pictures. I still think I would enjoy being a Slape.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

What a beautiful little moca chocolate delight! 

Gorgeous coloring!!!


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Matt ate well today. I fed him (?) three times today and he is drinking on his own now too. I put a small dish with small canary sized seeds in case he decides to check it out. Matt stayed in the coop last night and seemed happy being near his own.I was happy to see him perched on the stick I lowered.

Maggie, I am happy that you enjoyed the pictures on Webshots. We dearly miss our Huggie and Sabastian, and yes, Chewie does make it easier.You are so kind.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Trees Gray said:


> What a beautiful little moca chocolate delight!
> 
> Gorgeous coloring!!!


_What a wonderful description Treesa_


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Cute how Tooter came right over to you. That would be my Luigi. Always nosey and wanting to know what is going on. Especially if I am doing anything with another bird. Maybe he was just trying to tell you that the door needed fixing! LOL.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

I tell ya Jay, it didn't seem cute at the time I realized it was him, but looking back now, yeah, I guess I have to agree with you. He must have just been nosey and wanted to see what I was doing paying attention to Matt. I think he knew he was in trouble by the way he tried to walk back to the aviary door and tried to push his way back in. It reminded me of one of my little grandsons trying to undo a "I just got caught" act! 

And, yes, the door is fixed, and reinforced as well.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

It was a good thing. It could have been another bird, who wouldn't have been so nosey as to come over to you. Might have decided to "test his wings". At least this way, no one else will get out. LOL. I'm sorry Victor, but I still think it was cute. I can just see him walking over to see what the heck you were doing, giving someone else so much attention. LOL. Then knowing that he was in trouble, and trying to get back in. Cute.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

*More Tooterville moments*



Jay3 said:


> It was a good thing. It could have been another bird, who wouldn't have *been so nosey *as to come over to you. Might have decided to "test his wings". At least this way, no one else will get out. LOL. I'm sorry Victor, but I still think it was cute. I can just see him walking over to see what the heck you were doing, giving someone else so much attention. LOL. Then knowing that he was in trouble, and trying to get back in. Cute.


I wonder, would Tooter qualify as member of the Nosey Members Bunch?:

Our squeaker, Matt, is progressing quite well,

and seems to have grown more. While I was feeding him at noon, Bev took a 

picture of our black squirrel friend, Little Critter. She is one of the squirrels we

are blessed to have living in our back yard.I know, this is getting a bit off 

topic, but I thought it would do no harm to post her here since she was 

already discussed here.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Very pretty. Do you have more of them around? I have pictures I took of black squirrels about 15 miles from where I live. There is a little group of them. But they aren't generally around here. There is a website where they are doing a study of them, because they are in groups here and there, but then they aren't seen anywhere else. They aren't the fox squirrel, which is larger than the gray. They are actually a morph of the gray squirrel. They invite pictures, and info. on what kinds of trees are around, food, population, other animals. They are trying to figure out why they are found here and there in groups, but not seen everywhere. I submitted a few of my photos to them. They really are very pretty. That's a good shot of yours. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Maybe Victor could get that website address and post info about HIS black squirrel. He sure is a beauty! I, like many others, have never seen one all black. 

And, speaking of squirrels, I will see about getting my friend and site member, Jim, (Paws on the site) in Alaska to post about HIS squirrels...especially one called Little Squirrel, a.k.a. LeS...his stories are an absolute riot! 

I see no reason why Tooter couldn't be a Nosey Member, Victor. Do you want to ask him if he would like to be added to the list?? 

Anyone else what to have their pijie in the NMB list??

Love, Hugs and Scritches
Shi
(NMB President)


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Victor,, Little Critter is the prettiest squirrel I have ever seen. I love our gray squirrels but what a treat it would be to have a black one. Thanks a bunch for the picture.

Tooter sure sounds like he qualifies as a NMBer.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

mr squeaks said:


> Maybe Victor could get that website address and post info about HIS black squirrel. He sure is a beauty! I, like many others, have never seen one all black.
> 
> And, speaking of squirrels, I will see about getting my friend and site member, Jim, in Alaska to post about HIS squirrels...especially one called Little Squirrel, a.k.a. LeS...his stories are an absolute riot!
> 
> ...


I'll look for the info on the sight for Victor, and yes, my Luigi is the most nosey pigeon I know. Anything I do out there, he's right there, sticking his nose in. When I was adding wire to the encloseure they were in this summer, he would even grab my needle nose plyers and try to take them away from me. I have pictures, HONEST! I'll post one. He's definately a nosey body! LOL.








Now is this nosey or what? Not to mention a bit controlling. I just love that bird!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Well, now Jay3, looks like Luigi qualifies TOO!!

That is a really cute picture!!

Our NMB will have its own "pijie" section!! Y'all just let me know!!

Will start with Tooter and Luigi...  

Hugs and Scritches

Shi


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Victor said:


> *brown baby pigeon*~
> 
> I had to reduce and adjust to make it fit on PT. I will transfer our other baby pictures and the "Tooterville after storm" ones in my *PIGEON TALK ALBUM *for you to view if you wish.


Well, that's one cute little bugger for sure. I'd been waiting for a picture, but guess I missed it when it was posted. 
And actually, the baby is a red check.  I haven't read the whole thread.......are you keeping it?


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

OMG.......that is THE prettiest squirrel I've ever seen. I've never seen a black one.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Shi, will you please include the handsome Vinnie as a member? He is so nosy I oughta change his name to Parker.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Victor, your little guy is adorable. Pretty color. By the way, I'll send you that website for the squirrels.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Lady Tarheel said:


> Shi, will you please include the handsome Vinnie as a member? He is so nosy I oughta change his name to Parker.


ASK and you SHALL RECEIVE...

VINNIE is now our newest NMB pigeon!! 

*CONGRATULATIONS, VINNIE AND WELCOME!!*

   

Love and Hugs
Shi


----------



## Hillybean (Oct 30, 2005)

A very cute pigeon! 
I like the name and it fits! 

An anwsome save there Victor. It was very kind of them to contact you, although some might not view it that way.

Wow, the squirrel is VERY neat! Of course, I am very interested in the Squirrels... I also have never seen a black one, are they common in your area? 

-Hilly


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Hi Hilly, Good to talk to you again. Yes, they are fairly common in the Midwest, though the brown fox squirrel is more abundant here. Most of the squirrels that have co-existed around my place have been the more common ones. Around the corner, up the street, a few blocks there have been some of the black variety, and I have always wished one or some would come down to our place. Last year, Little Critter found us. 


Matt, the brown squeaker, discovered seeds yesterday! After his bath, I placed him on a lawn table in the sun to dry and soak up some rays, and a few minutes after, I saw him picking at the seeds and drinking water. A joyous moment! He enjoys jumping up on his perch now.

It was good of the mechanics at MAT bus to contact me. They could have just ignored it, or thrown it outside.Matt has been here a week now and progressing well...and growing, but stll squeaking.

Oh, and IF he is a she, Mattie it shall be, Lady Tarheel!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Yay! He's eating seed! That's great. He's doing well in a weeks time. How does he like his bath? I love watching them bathe.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

We have been keeping Matt in our spare room in its own 

cage at night for now and this morning I noticed his small seed cup half full. I 

just assumed Matt kicked it out but I was wrong. There was very little 

spillage.

This morning I placed Matt in our late squirrel Zippers original outdoor cage 

which is a former ferret two tier cage. I hung it outside the aviary with

bungee cords to hold it secure in place and replenished the water and seed 

bowl with small parakeet seeds. The squeaker started pecking away just as if

it was his last meal. Gosh it looked gooooood! Made me want to have some 

of what he was eating! He is sunning outdoors enjoying the near 70 degree 

temps. 

Jay 3 as far as baths are concerned, well, he has had three that were given 

to him. In a few days (his next) I will see if the little brown one will handle a

bath on his own. 

I took a couple of pictures of Matt a while ago and will post the soon. He is 

about 30 days old now I would guess.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Victor said:


> Thank you Shi !It is actually close to 2am, and yes past my beauty sleep time, but I wanted to get it done. I put the new set up pictures in my Pigeon Talk photo gallery and will create a brown baby pigeon album.It was suggested that since this baby was rescued from the MAT (Metro Area Transit) bus garage, that I name it *MATT* . Gee, I hope it is a boy!



Victor, try to get a picture of this baby's tail feathers. In this picture (I couldn't get anything but the thumbnail posted) I THINK I see some dark/blueish specks in the tail. If that's so, then yes, you DO have a MATT......


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Hi Victor, glad to hear Matt is doing so well and thanks for the "Mattie" but just so long as he is healthy, the name doesn't matter! Sounds like he is a real love. Lucky you that he has caught on to eating so fast. We have had a few do that and it sure is nice.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Hi Victor. We want bath pictures!


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

OKIE DOKIE Rene and Jay.I will work on it.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Lovebirds said:


> Victor, try to get a picture of this baby's tail feathers. In this picture (I couldn't get anything but the thumbnail posted) I THINK I see some dark/blueish specks in the tail. If that's so, then yes, you DO have a MATT......


I posted a couple of Matt's tailfeathers. They can be viewed in my profile album here on Pigeon Talk. I also added one of him eating seeds and up-grades of Tooterville.

Also posted pictures in Web shots collection.


----------



## Matt D. (May 12, 2007)

I'm so happy Y'all named that bird after me. It'll be a good one; It comes naturally with the name.  Becky tells me that You all had a cool pigeon that you named matt; so I ASSumed that you named it after me.  


But if its a hen we'll have to have a talk.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Victor said:


> I posted a couple of Matt's tailfeathers. They can be viewed in my profile album here on Pigeon Talk. I also added one of him eating seeds and up-grades of Tooterville.
> 
> Also posted pictures in Web shots collection.


I do believe you've got yourself a "Matt"............


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Matt D. said:


> . It'll be a good one; It comes naturally with the name.


Now I am expecting Matt to be a good one Matt!



Lovebirds said:


> I do believe you've got yourself a "Matt"............


Thanks Renee. Another boy, huh?

Brown pigeons do not generally come with the colorful irredescent colors around the neck, do they? I don't think so though.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

*Growing up*

Matt has been with us since October 1st and is steadily growing up. I put him in the avairy last Saturday and on his first flight attempt, he was a little clumsey and fluttered and fell. He only fell about 2 feet. I picked him up and moved his wings a few times and had him re-do his flight. He took off smoothly and landed up on one of the cubbies. 

He has been in the aviary twice now with my gentlest pigeons Uchiwa,and Barbie. I think he would get along with Rosco, but I have not yet introduced them yet. He is almost the size of Barbie and she was my smallest, next to Rosco.

He is wing slapping me now and does jump on my arm when I reach in his cage. His beak baby bump is almost gone, but still squeaks. Loving his parakeet seeds and small "pigeon candy" blend. 

Working on pictures this weekend for you.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks for the update, Victor! I'll be looking forward to the pictures!

Terry


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Sounds like he's doing well. They're so cute at this age. I'm looking forward to the pics.


----------

